# with GEICO just keep trying and you will get approved!



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

Just wanted to give back to the community by telling the story of how I got my commercial insurance with geico for about $125/month in PA....basically I have been trying to get it with them by filling out the online form but I got denied, then I called and have been told that at this time they won't be able to insure me. Then I tried filling out the form and calling again and finally got approved. It apparently all depends on who you talk to. A lot of GEICO reps are processing people very fast and are quick to deny you. Then you get that one who will just approve you. On the top of that I had an accident ( I was at fault ) and totalled my car while under GEICO policy. This was the reason why I was denied by Earie. Just be upfront about your insurance record with them but don't say anything that can hurt you. Good luck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberator said:


> Just wanted to give back to the community by telling the story of how I got my commercial insurance with geico for about $125/month in PA....basically I have been trying to get it with them by filling out the online form but I got denied, then I called and have been told that at this time they won't be able to insure me. Then I tried filling out the form and calling again and finally got approved. It apparently all depends on who you talk to. A lot of GEICO reps are processing people very fast and are quick to deny you. Then you get that one who will just approve you. On the top of that I had an accident ( I was at fault ) and totalled my car while under GEICO policy. This was the reason why I was denied by Earie. Just be upfront about your insurance record with them but don't say anything that can hurt you. Good luck!


----------



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

LOL, exactly


----------

